# W: Grimgor H: Lots



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone got Grimgor hanging around that they dont use anymore or want rid of ? im only after his head to be honest but the full model will be fine. Have tons of 40k and fantasy.


----------

